# Sram S30 Wheelset



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Just received my S30 Sprint wheelset.

I'm wondering where i can find replacement Sapim CX Straight Pull spokes for these wheels. And @ what length?

thanks yall


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

How is the SRAM S30 wheelset holding up for you?


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

they're great so far. very smooth bearings allowing me to coast a lot further than my aksiums. they look kinda bling when still, even even when spinning. i answered u in the other thread also. i got mine for neat $600


----------

